# Show name help!



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

oh also he's 5 year old, he's black with dappling. and he's an arab.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's a pic!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Midnight Tango
Onex is a pretty nice name too!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

anyone else??


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

After Dark
Eleven fifty nine


----------



## hunterchic (Feb 4, 2009)

Black Gold
Or something with his sire's name in it
Ink Heart
Starless Night
Qouth the Raven
Pitch Black
Galaxy
Ebony Sunshine
Hush Hush


----------



## Welshponyfan (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm A Show Stoper.

Watch The Sky

Hes So Pretty Too


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Midnight Temptation
Moon Shadow
Majestic Trait
Midnight Fever 
Miles of Mystery
One Elegant Storm
Oracle Night
Dancing Nightmare
Dancing in the dark
Dark Asset
Dark Edge
Dark Shades of Gray


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Olympic Display


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooo! Soo handsome!!! Sorry, can't think of any good show names right now..


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

i like "On The Rocks" like a drink. Onyx is a cute barn name


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

"On The Rocks" is so cute! And it goes with his barn name. Or even "On The Rox" or something like that. :] Good luck!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Onyxia's Panther?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

In the Dawn of Time


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Heart of a Knight
Once upon a night
Deathly Shadows


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

How about Black Magic?


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

How about Vroom Vroom Party Starta! J/K

My aunt used to have a horse named black magic now that I think of it.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 18, 2009)

See Me Excel
On The Brink
Intrepid 
Danny Ding Aling
Birthday Boy
That's Show Biz <--- my instructor's favorite saying
Catch Me If You Can
See Me Fly
Onyx N' Ice
Ebony Onyx <--- that's the name of the dam of one of the horses I ride "Antu Ebony Onyx" 
Onyx Alyixzar [Elixir]
Jump To Conclusions


----------

